# Favorite pocket or shop knife



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

For years I had a little Frosts Mora fixed-blade knife that was my favorite
knife I kept in a shop drawer… those knifes take and hold an incredible
edge and the grind helps them excel at both whittling and pull-cutting
heavy leather.

The little Mora got misplaced and I mourned it and got by with a 
small collection of carving and marking knives with could take a
nice edge but none of which could make the same cuts the 
Mora could with such ease and reliability.

Now I've decided I want a pocket knife and acquired an Opinel no. 8.

I'm in love. The Opinel is an old-fashioned and simple knife but
it is big enough and light enough that it doesn't slither out of
my pocket when I sit down like a heavier, smaller folder will.


----------



## Doss (Mar 14, 2012)

I carry a Kershaw Ken Onion Leek serrated knife.






http://kershawknives.com/productdetails.php?id=60&brand=kershaw

It's not overly flashy or expensive and keeps a razor sharp edge. Fits in my pocket well with a little over a half-inch exposed over the top of my pocket (makes it easy to grab).

The SpeedSafe opening feature is similar to those on other knives like those made by SOG. The construction is a variation of stainless steels for the handle and blade.

Great knife for the money.


----------



## woodworker59 (May 16, 2012)

For me it a Hen and Rooster single blade pocket knife, German steel and will hold an edge like one of my chisels.. it has nice polished stag on the handle, is just heavy enough so I know right away if its not in my pocket.. It has been my constant companion for over ten years.. would hate to loose it.. can't imagine how you felt when you lost your Mora.. 
My wife is convinced that I have a problem concerning my attachment to this knife.. She maybe right.
I also carry a SOG tactical that has the belt clip, its got a 41/2" blade and is as near as I can tell indestructible..
then there is the one in my boot, but that only comes out in emergency's.. I don't know maybe I do have a problem with knives..


----------



## devann (Jan 11, 2011)

Knives are one of the things that I like to collect, I have many. The knife that I carry and use daily is the Kershaw 1660 CKT. When I have to "dress up" I carry the little brother to it the model 1600, both a Ken Onion design. The Kai steel blades hold a nice edge and aren't to hard to resharpen. I now prefer pocket knives that have a pocket clip making it easier to access and saving on making holes in the bottom of my pockets.

I also like to keep my Blackie Collins designed SOG paratool close by . A friend who is a gun & knife dealer has advised me that the value of the old ones made before CNC machines has more than tripled. He told me to put the old one in the safe and buy a new one.

Another shop favorite has been my Shrade Sharpfinger, the big one. Good steel, holds an edge, easy to maintain and I like the thickness of the blade where I put my thumb.

Papa @ papswoodworking. No, there's nothing wrong with carrying a knife or two or three.


----------



## murch (Mar 20, 2011)

I love knives. The one above doesn't get any use. I keep it hidden in the house. Below are my 3 favourites and
they get plent of use. I put the handles on the bigger one's myself. Ash turned on the lathe
and Mahogany from a waste piece. I never go anywhere without the baby one and it would kill me to loose it.
Put some pic's up guys. Lets see some steel.


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

Loren,
Glad you posted the brand and #. I looked it up on Amazon. It is certainly within my price range.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

+1 for Kershaw knives.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

Gene, you are welcome. I've been using the knife in the kitchen
too. The blade and handle are well shaped for working with
vegetables. I posted some comments in an Amazon review
I wrote that describes some tuning procedures for the knife.


----------



## lunn (Jan 30, 2012)

1973 Tree Brand Boker 4 blade congress.


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

Been carrying and using Gerbers for years.


----------



## woodworker59 (May 16, 2012)

my latest carry pack, top to bottom, unless I feel the need to carry an extra serious blade, then its the SOG tactical. this is more practical for daily use around the shop and fishing.
Hen and Rooster pocket knife
SOG multi tool
Boot buddy
don't leave home without them..

















Had a Leatherman, this SOG blows its doors off… have had it for about ten years.. works great.
Lunn- just picked up a Boker 4 blade congress, really nice feel to it, just would like it to be a little bigger. very nice workmanship though.. will have to check out more of the Boker line..


----------



## IrreverentJack (Aug 13, 2010)

I've been carrying a Kershaw 1920 for about a year. It's bigger than I wanted but more useful than I imagined. I took off the clip and sanded the crisp edges so it fit my pocket better. One handed opening and closing. The screwdriver function is not a gimmick, it is very rigid and unbelievably handy. Oh, . . and it opens beer bottles. -Jack


----------



## lunn (Jan 30, 2012)

I've had mine for years and carry it everyday Sorry to say but the Boker, Kissing Crane, German Eye many other are no longer being made but still can find them on ebay I'm guessing to many cheep imports but they will never meet their quality. The new Kissing Cranes are made in China now at one time a great knife. If a pocket knife won't rust i won't carry it.


----------



## jerkylips (May 13, 2011)

I don't have the brand name (and hoping maybe someone will recognize what I'm talking about), but I have a favorite for the last couple years. It's actually a combo folding knife/utility knife. The folding knife is probably 3", and on the other end is a retractable utility/stanley blade. It's immensely useful & always close at hand.

I got it in the clearance bin at Fleet Farm for something like $4 & would love to pick up a backup but don't know where to look..

update - I looked online & found something very similar. I don't believe mine is this brand but it's just like this. I would LOVE to find a higher quality/heavier duty version of this if anyone can help..

combo knife


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

Here's my Opinel with the thumb notch carved and the
handle refinished with shellac. The blade is carbon steel
and will rust - takes an edge like a fine chisel and holds
it pretty well. A Mora holds an edge a long, long time
but they don't make folders.


----------

